# Empire labs???



## liftyourlifeaway (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyone heard of empire labs I will soon start running empire labs test e 250 twice a week for 500mg a week. I would also like to check in to there HGH but I'm hesitant at this point due to lack of info I'm finding on them.


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 21, 2016)

What about the lack of info on you?


----------



## thqmas (Apr 21, 2016)

What year is it? I was sure that empire labs was busted in late 2008. Was working between 2004-2008 or so I think.

It was that guy Erin Oneil or something.

The special agent in Charge of the bust said: “The illegal use of anabolic steroids can be a dangerous practice, especially for young people. This danger is only compounded when drug rings *manufacture steroids in unsanitary, unsterilized underground labs like we found in this case.*”.

I wouldn't pin that IMHO.


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 21, 2016)

http://www.empirelabs.com
Hey man I found out all you need to know about Empire Labs! Check it out.


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 21, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> http://www.empirelabs.com
> Hey man I found out all you need to know about Empire Labs! Check it out.



HAH!
10chars


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 21, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> What about the lack of info on you?



It's a shit first post I'll give u that. But he's asking if anyone knows about this lab in the correct section.  Why are you trolling him? Like anyone knows anything about you?


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 21, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> It's a shit first post I'll give u that. But he's asking if anyone knows about this lab in the correct section.  Why are you trolling him? Like anyone knows anything about you?



Your right.


----------



## mickems (Apr 21, 2016)

It doesn't matter at this point what anyone thinks of Empire labs. You already got the stuff and are just about to run it. A little late now to start finding reviews, isn't it? It's probably gonna kill you but, it's ok, you'll still run it anyway.


----------



## snake (Apr 21, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> http://www.empirelabs.com
> Hey man I found out all you need to know about Empire Labs! Check it out.



You think there's enough material in the kit that DYS and I can split it?


----------



## stonetag (Apr 21, 2016)

You might have better results molding your own dildo than from the jewce.


----------



## bronco (Apr 21, 2016)

liftyourlifeaway said:


> Anyone heard of empire labs I will soon start running empire labs test e 250 twice a week for 500mg a week. I would also like to check in to there HGH but I'm hesitant at this point due to lack of info I'm finding on them.



I would for damn sure not buy the hgh. As for the test c run it for a few weeks and get some bloods done that way you will know if it's gtg. How long are you planning to run this cycle?


----------



## grind4it (Apr 21, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> http://www.empirelabs.com
> Hey man I found out all you need to know about Empire Labs! Check it out.



Lmfao.......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> http://www.empirelabs.com
> Hey man I found out all you need to know about Empire Labs! Check it out.



What

The 

****

That's amazing...


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow empire labs is legit! I wanna get one made, let me live on forever in a sense. Would make a great gift too!! So excited I'm seriously ordering a couple kits


----------



## Dex (Apr 21, 2016)

I tried the kit from Empire but couldn't keep it up long enough so it molded a semi that hooks to the left.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 21, 2016)

OP, do it. That's how you can literally fvck yourself.


----------



## liftyourlifeaway (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up i think ill hold off and go another route.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 4, 2016)

Iv ran a cycle from them they were good to go. Tried their sust, and tren they and their dbol


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Jun 4, 2016)

put that name on Instagram and you will come across a page where it seems like a guy bees this stuff at home and prints the sticker from one of those machines you get from staples.


----------

